
How Facebook Has Tunrned Each of Us into a Walled Garden - toddh
http://highscalability.com/blog/2016/12/5/the-tech-that-turns-each-of-us-into-a-walled-garden.html
======
squozzer
Minitrue on steroids. No hardcopy = no messy reconciliations with past
statements. Atomized information = no messy reconciliations amongst ourselves.

>In a democracy, we’re making choices that govern each other. So yes, we all
have an obligation to understand each other.

Problem is, no one EVER attempted to understand the "other" with any empathy.
Understanding was merely a tool to dominate.

------
blackflame7000
Why does everything have to be Republicans Vs Democrats?

~~~
glasz
duopolies work great to give a false sense of choice. it fits well into the
age-old strategy to "divide and conquer".

there's also a quite scientific component of hegel's dialectic. quite
interesting stuff if you dare looking behind the curtain.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duopoly](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duopoly)

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Georg_Wilhelm_Friedrich_Hege...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Georg_Wilhelm_Friedrich_Hegel)

